# Ecu upgrade for rb20det



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

i am getting a mines computer box instead of the stock computer for the rb20det. The person says that it has no limiter it is able to rev more than the stock one. Is it true?


what are the benifits?
what are the downfalls?

how much more horses can i get if any?
Are there any modifications that i will have to do to accomodate it?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I've got a Mine's ECU, the "no limiter" is in reference to the speed limiter. Stock ECU has a speed limiter of ~190kph.

The Mine's ECU is reprogrammed with new fuel maps/curve, timing, etc. It's had to say what that specific one is tuned for without seeing it's ZXROM info sheet. 
Mine for example had the fuel map altered to run 1.2 bar of boost. It's timing and fuel settings allow it's rev limit to be raised up to 8500rpm.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> I've got a Mine's ECU, the "no limiter" is in reference to the speed limiter. Stock ECU has a speed limiter of ~190kph.
> 
> The Mine's ECU is reprogrammed with new fuel maps/curve, timing, etc. It's had to say what that specific one is tuned for without seeing it's ZXROM info sheet.
> Mine for example had the fuel map altered to run 1.2 bar of boost. It's timing and fuel settings allow it's rev limit to be raised up to 8500rpm.


thanx for the info. i guess i got to find out the specs on that one.


----------

